# Who else has been to Chernobyl?



## frisboo (Jan 14, 2021)

Just wondering how many of you guys have actually been to Chernobyl? I went a year ago and it was amazing, recorded a short video too!

My question - does anyone know (if I was to go again) how I would go about getting permission to fly a drone (mini 2) in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been in 2018 and hopefully going again in Sept inshalaha. 

Last time I heard of anyone enquiring about it they got a resounding No.


----------



## frisboo (Jan 14, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> I've been in 2018 and hopefully going again in Sept inshalaha.
> 
> Last time I heard of anyone enquiring about it they got a resounding No.


Sweet, defo make sure you get a tour of Duga 2 and lunch at the canteen opposite the reactor buildings as well!

I see a lot of footage on YouTube from drones. The guides that took us did a lot of things that they are not supposed to do. So maybe one tour guide just said “f-it, do it quickly”.

I love flying my drone (see on my channel), flying at some of the sites I recorded on that video I shared would be like a dream. Defo got the vibe that I couldn’t when I was there and didn’t take the drone I had at the time with me for that reason.

Would defo take the drone and make a trip especially if I was allowed to fly!


----------



## Brian (Jan 15, 2021)

Not been to Chernobyl, but I worked for a week at Zlobin, 100 miles to the north, in 1987. We were importing all our food and drink, including water, from Austria. Uncomfortably close, considering the lack of information at the time.


----------



## SPEXTC (Jan 15, 2021)

Trying to get on the three day tour with Misha later this year.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 15, 2021)

Seriously? you will have a hard job to top UrbanX 5 years in a row
5 Years exploring Chernobyl


----------



## Darklldo (Jan 16, 2021)

I was working in a hospital in Sydney, Australia when this happened. All the staff in A&E were thinking of what sort of impact it had on everyone involved, especially the kids.
A couple of months later children from Chernobyl were brought to Australia I think to maybe give them a change, but I also suspect because they had been affected and quite possibly would die.
Beautiful children, so fair. I often wonder about them and did they survive?


----------



## Bignickb (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been two times; November and August! The first time there was a snowstorm and my DSLR lens kept misting up. So I went back in the summer! Lots of great pics then!


----------



## Ryan41296 (Jan 16, 2021)

frisboo said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys have actually been to Chernobyl? I went a year ago and it was amazing, recorded a short video too!
> 
> My question - does anyone know (if I was to go again) how I would go about getting permission to fly a drone (mini 2) in the area?
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah i’ve been to Chernobyl. I snuck in (stalker tour) in April 2019 and loved every second of it. We flew drone from 16 story rooftop and slept 4 nights in the zone. @urbex_lez


----------



## frisboo (Jan 16, 2021)

Ryan41296 said:


> Yeah i’ve been to Chernobyl. I snuck in (stalker tour) in April 2019 and loved every second of it. We flew drone from 16 story rooftop and slept 4 nights in the zone. @urbex_lez


No way, that’s amazing! How did you manage to get in on a stalker tour?


----------



## frisboo (Jan 16, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Seriously? you will have a hard job to top UrbanX 5 years in a row
> 5 Years exploring Chernobyl


Didn’t think it was a competition! We all have the same interest here!


----------



## Wrench (Jan 16, 2021)

frisboo said:


> Didn’t think it was a competition! We all have the same interest here!


I was thinking the same tbh


----------



## Wrench (Jan 16, 2021)

Bignickb said:


> I've been two times; November and August! The first time there was a snowstorm and my DSLR lens kept misting up. So I went back in the summer! Lots of great pics then!


Ooohhhh summer, not loads of mozzies was there?


----------



## night crawler (Jan 16, 2021)

frisboo said:


> Didn’t think it was a competition! We all have the same interest here!


I never said there was, just though you might be interested in what Urban X did, I'm sure the place has change since he was there ie deteriorated more. Nature shows that it has taken over more. Good video Did you take any stills?


----------



## frisboo (Jan 16, 2021)

night crawler said:


> I never said there was, just though you might be interested in what Urban X did, I'm sure the place has change since he was there ie deteriorated more. Nature shows that it has taken over more. Good video Did you take any stills?


Oh right, apologies for not misunderstanding! Urban X’s post was excellent, thanks for the link. I managed to get some (click here), with the best being those that I uploaded. I try and pay more attention to the place than my phone or camera first time I visit a place (that and I was super hungover - thanks Kiev) so I didn’t get masses of them to be honest.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 16, 2021)

frisboo said:


> Oh right, apologies for not misunderstanding! Urban X’s post was excellent, thanks for the link. I managed to get some (click here), with the best being those that I uploaded. I try and pay more attention to the place than my phone or camera first time I visit a place (that and I was super hungover - thanks Kiev) so I didn’t get masses of them to be honest.


Sadly I can't see em as I don't do insta. 
I took literally thousands  
I was deleting the cack ones every night and still came back with nearly 2k over 4 days. 

Ooooohhhhh the Kyiv hangover  I know about that


----------



## tonyrad (Jan 16, 2021)

May 2019


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm not ashamed to admit its been a bucket list trip for a while but I've just not gotten round to it. I'd happily jump on a group trip if there's anyone else planning to go this year. Or next. Depending on the global fuck up.


----------



## pseudome (Jan 17, 2021)

I went on a day trip from Kiev back in 2008 - I will post the photos


----------



## kahlua (Jan 17, 2021)

Darklldo said:


> I was working in a hospital in Sydney, Australia when this happened. All the staff in A&E were thinking of what sort of impact it had on everyone involved, especially the kids.
> A couple of months later children from Chernobyl were brought to Australia I think to maybe give them a change, but I also suspect because they had been affected and quite possibly would die.
> Beautiful children, so fair. I often wonder about them and did they survive?


We had a charity for years here run by Adi Roache (who later ran for president) and her charity still takes children affected to stay in homes for a month or more and get good freah air and whatever medical treatment is organised/needed. She did a book - Children of Chernobyl- a while back to help promote the charity & cause and the photos and stories would make a blind man weep. Would also make you hesitate a bit before taking any plunge - I think a some of the organisers who went over there in the first few years have all had obscure rare cancers and unexplained debilitating illnesses. Frightening stuff.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 17, 2021)

kahlua said:


> We had a charity for years here run by Adi Roache (who later ran for president) and her charity still takes children affected to stay in homes for a month or more and get good freah air and whatever medical treatment is organised/needed. She did a book - Children of Chernobyl- a while back to help promote the charity & cause and the photos and stories would make a blind man weep. Would also make you hesitate a bit before taking any plunge - I think a some of the organisers who went over there in the first few years have all had obscure rare cancers and unexplained debilitating illnesses. Frightening stuff.


I know a lady who takes children from the zone in for a couple of weeks holiday every year, lovely kids, polite and very appreciative apparently. 

When in the zone most people tend to have a dosimeter with them at all times and the background radiation is a little higher than usual but nothing serious as long as exposure is not for long periods hence the good folk of Chernobyl are only allowed to stay for 15 days then have to be elsewhere for 15 days thus limiting exposure. 
There are hot spots and some very very hot spots but as long as you take notice of the dosimeters you should be ok. 
A few days in the zone will give less exposure than the flight over as long as you are sensible.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 17, 2021)

Not sure how many of you were born when it went bang but when it did in 1986 I was over in the US installing some equipment. To say I was a little worried was the least. The Americans were up in arms and the news was full of it showing where the fallout was going and us in the UK were nearer that them. You could see the cloud would get here eventually as it was little did but parts of Europe cropped it more than us. It was a worrying time must confess and your heart has to go out to those poor guys who were dealing with it many of them knowing they did not have long to live. I have never been doubt I ever will but I do like seeing your photos. If you go that you should pay your respects at the memorial and thing about what they sacrificed for you.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 17, 2021)

As we did and will do in Sept if we go


----------



## Echo Seven (Jan 17, 2021)

I've been twice, once in summer and once in winter. 2012 and 2015


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jan 17, 2021)

I've never been, but it's on the bucket list. 37 and I've still yet to leave the UK tbh...


----------



## prosten (Jan 17, 2021)

I have my trip planned for coming march.. I am so thrilled! 4 days in the zone..


----------



## Wrench (Jan 17, 2021)

You will love it


----------



## Ecktos (Jan 18, 2021)

I visited Chernobyl in early September in both 2016 and 2017. Had an awesome trip both times, such a great place. Sad to hear the childrens holiday camp was recently destroyed in a forest fire though. I would recommend anyone thinking of going should do it sooner rather than later as the more time that passes the more buildings become dangerous and inacessible.


----------



## frisboo (Jan 19, 2021)

Scattergun said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit its been a bucket list trip for a while but I've just not gotten round to it. I'd happily jump on a group trip if there's anyone else planning to go this year. Or next. Depending on the global fuck up.


Create a thread, see if you can find a group going this year! Tour aside, it's a cheap trip too


----------



## Ryan41296 (Jan 20, 2021)

frisboo said:


> No way, that’s amazing! How did you manage to get in on a stalker tour?


I met some Friends in Kiev and we got a stalker taxi to edge of the zone and sneaked in from there


----------



## Ruggedscot (Jan 20, 2021)

Some photos from around Belarus. From a visit relating to charity work with the freinds of chernobyl children charity. Terribly sad what happened at Chernobyl.


----------



## thetripgoeson (Mar 30, 2021)

I went in 2019. One of the most memorable trips of my life. Did a two day private tour through Young Pioneer Tours (have previously been to North Korea with them a couple of times). I'd definitely recommend anyone going to spend at least two days there so you can see things like the Duga Radar Station and spend enough time in Pripyat.


----------



## frisboo (Apr 3, 2021)

thetripgoeson said:


> I went in 2019. One of the most memorable trips of my life. Did a two day private tour through Young Pioneer Tours (have previously been to North Korea with them a couple of times). I'd definitely recommend anyone going to spend at least two days there so you can see things like the Duga Radar Station and spend enough time in Pripyat.


Do you have more info on the NK tour you did? Site or anything?


----------



## Bignickb (Apr 4, 2021)

I went in 2016 and 2018! I went back because it was during a snow storm in November and my camera kept frosting up, so I returned in August! I got to climb the Ferris wheel and some way up the Duga! Friends are going next year, I'm tempted to join them as it is a great experience! It is expensive for what it is really; a bus ride, a rushed walk around a small section of the city and one night in a hostel and flights to Boryspil (Kiev) are pricey as there are no direct ones. Pripyat is crumbling and will be totally unsafe some day as nature takes over. So do it soon people!


----------



## Wrench (Apr 4, 2021)

I put several reports, such as the one below, on here in overseas sites after my trip. 









Chernobyl Schools


October 18 Ukraine So I've been wanting to go here since before I was actually into exploring and had began to think that it was never going happen then almost by accident it did and before I knew it we were on the plane to Kyiv. Now I had been warned to expect Kyiv to be like the wild west so...




www.derelictplaces.co.uk





Hopefully will be there again in Sept of this year.


----------



## Ryan41296 (Apr 5, 2021)

I went back in 2019. I spent 4-5 days within the zone. Sleeping in abandoned apartments and buildings. I also witnessed the most beautiful sunrise from the 16 storey rooftop. Absolutely beautiful. I’m returning this summer and going to be exploring the hospital and reactor 5 i think!


----------



## frisboo (Apr 5, 2021)

Bignickb said:


> I went in 2016 and 2018! I went back because it was during a snow storm in November and my camera kept frosting up, so I returned in August! I got to climb the Ferris wheel and some way up the Duga! Friends are going next year, I'm tempted to join them as it is a great experience! It is expensive for what it is really; a bus ride, a rushed walk around a small section of the city and one night in a hostel and flights to Boryspil (Kiev) are pricey as there are no direct ones. Pripyat is crumbling and will be totally unsafe some day as nature takes over. So do it soon people!


For sure, but it's really the most expensive part of the trip, I stayed in probably one of the nicest hotels I've ever been in with a buddy for £50 each, flights were £40 each and food was literally a couple of ££s a meal. All in, I spent less than a flight to the US for one of the experiences of a lifetime. Well worth it!


----------



## Bignickb (Apr 5, 2021)

frisboo said:


> For sure, but it's really the most expensive part of the trip, I stayed in probably one of the nicest hotels I've ever been in with a buddy for £50 each, flights were £40 each and food was literally a couple of ££s a meal. All in, I spent less than a flight to the US for one of the experiences of a lifetime. Well worth it!


My hotel was very cheap too, but flights from Manchester to Eastern Europe really cost an arm and a leg - £400!!


----------



## Wrench (Apr 5, 2021)

Bignickb said:


> My hotel was very cheap too, but flights from Manchester to Eastern Europe really cost an arm and a leg - £400!!


Cost me about £330 in 2018 with klm from manc but this year I've got em for £207


----------



## frisboo (Apr 13, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Cost me about £330 in 2018 with klm from manc but this year I've got em for £207


Woooow, I paid less than £100 for mine from Stansted. Not sure if it was just luck or some sort of deal but it was CHEAP. 

Funny story though. Final day in Kiev, my mate and I were knackered from nights out in Kiev and from chain smoking the dirt cheap cigarettes and he wanted to check the tickets on his phone. I paid £60 for parking in Stansted, bare in mind... he said to me “is it a problem that the car is in Stansted and the return flight is to Gatwick”. Swear to god I wanted to cry at this point! haha

The taxi from airport to airport cost me £60!!

Maybe that is why it was cheap


----------



## Wrench (Apr 13, 2021)

frisboo said:


> Woooow, I paid less than £100 for mine from Stansted. Not sure if it was just luck or some sort of deal but it was CHEAP.
> 
> Funny story though. Final day in Kiev, my mate and I were knackered from nights out in Kiev and from chain smoking the dirt cheap cigarettes and he wanted to check the tickets on his phone. I paid £60 for parking in Stansted, bare in mind... he said to me “is it a problem that the car is in Stansted and the return flight is to Gatwick”. Swear to god I wanted to cry at this point! haha
> 
> ...


Flights are always cheaper from "darn sarf


frisboo said:


> Woooow, I paid less than £100 for mine from Stansted. Not sure if it was just luck or some sort of deal but it was CHEAP.
> 
> Funny story though. Final day in Kiev, my mate and I were knackered from nights out in Kiev and from chain smoking the dirt cheap cigarettes and he wanted to check the tickets on his phone. I paid £60 for parking in Stansted, bare in mind... he said to me “is it a problem that the car is in Stansted and the return flight is to Gatwick”. Swear to god I wanted to cry at this point! haha
> 
> ...


Flights are always cheaper from "darn sarf" than up here sadly


----------



## Bignickb (Jan 10, 2022)

I went in 2016 and 2018! It's very restricted these days, I climbed the ferris wheel in 2016 - if I'd tried that now I'd be thrown off the tour.
It is a great experience and I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 11, 2022)

You know I have to admire you guys for going and loved seeing the photos that came out of the place but I cannot help remember watching this all unfold when it happened. Not sure where I was could have been the states or the UK but it scared the shit out of me seein that radioactive cloud moving towards the UK. . The peole who died in it trying to sort it were real heroes


----------



## night crawler (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't look like any of you guys will be going back there for a while, hope you get your money back if you booked


----------



## mikem (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi

Went there for 3 days just over 4 years ago on a photo trip, one of the most moving experiences of my life

I made a photo video and it's on my website if you want to take a look

mmurphyphotos.co.uk

on the video page which contains images of Chernobyl, Pripyat, Buzludzha and Orford Ness amongst others

Really feeling for the Ukrainian people at this moment

Regards

Mike


----------

